# Best time to get my hgh levels checked and what tests to take?



## Bobbyloads (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok started taking hgh about 3 weeks ago and I feel good about where I got it from but as I have learned prior it’s always good to make sure. I don’t feel like going to primary dr again asking for tests so I’m just going to go out of pocket and get it done. Few questions: 

1) best time to get the test done? How long after injection? Time of day? And so on? 

2) name of the test I need to take and type of clinic I need to go to (I’m sure I can google it but I’m more sure a bunch of you will know faster and better)

3) I’m taking 1.5 iu 2x a day morning when I get up and late afternoon after work. What am I going to be looking at on the test results and what numbers do I need to be at to know my shits legit. 

4) after a week in I started to feel better but more alert and got the best sleep I have gotten in a long time. These are good signs correct? 


Not really just interested in taking it for mass reasons more for health benefits and hopefully help with nagging injuries I acquired over the years. Any other feedback would be greatly appreciated if I missed anything, thanks.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 17, 2019)

“ (I’m sure I can google it but I’m more sure a bunch of you will know faster and better)”

I was going to try and help until I saw that part. Spending time doing your own research would probably help you understand what value you’re testing for. Why are you taking hgh? What’s the downstream effect you’re hoping to cause? That’ll point you to the value that needs testing. Then you can go to PrivateMD and get it done.

Also worth googling how much “mass” you’ll be building with hgh...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 21, 2019)

I want to get tested to make sure it’s real and I’m not in it for the mass I’m in it for the actual benefits for recovery and sleep help you get from it. I’ve had 2 knee surgeries and have a bad shoulder and nagging tennis elbow keeps coming back and the weight loss had a big impact of me wanting to try it. From what I researched and asked around is take your dose in the morning and right around the 2 hour mark take the test so I guess that’s what I’m gonna go with when I take the test Saturday.


----------

